# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Предсказание погоды.

## Irina

*Порой определить погоду, хотя бы на ближайшие пару часов, бывает жизненно необходимо. Как это сделать? Да по облакам.
А знаете ли Вы, что в Англии только в самом конце 20 века отменили закон, по которому предсказателей погоды (синоптиков) полагалось сжигать на костре святой инквизиции?*

Когда смотришь телевизор и телеведущая радостно обещает прекрасную погоду, а в окошке у нее за спиной видно как идет дождь, очень сожалеешь, что иные законы не действуют или зачем-то отменены.

Если серьезно, то порой определить погоду, хотя бы на ближайшие пару часов, бывает жизненно необходимо. Как это сделать? Да по облакам. Не очень точно, но процент верного предсказания довольно высок. А когда нет выбора, подобное предсказание все же лучше, чем ничего.

Количество облаков на небосклоне оценивают по десятибалльной шкале. Если все небо и без просветов покрыто облаками, значит десять баллов облачности. Если количество просветов между облаками равно количеству облаков, то облачность пять баллов. Если же на небосклоне пара облачков то это один, два балла. Особо не парьтесь на точности определения количества облаков. Примерно определили и ладно.

Начнем с классификации облаков. Облака на небе располагаются на трех ярусах:

Нижний ярус, высота нижней границы облаков над землей от 100 метров и выше. Облака слоисто-дождевые, слоистые и слоисто-кучевые. Из названия видно, что облака в виде слоев. Слоисто-дождевые облака покрывают небо полностью, десять баллов, без каких бы то ни было просветов и поливают землю долгим, серым, обложным дождичком, разной интенсивности и возможно с небольшими перерывами. Под такими дождливыми облаками иногда бывают разорвано-дождевые облака, этакими громадными хлопьями они летят по ветру.

Если Вы наблюдаете именно такие слоисто-дождевые облака, то дождь надолго. Заодно посмотрите на птиц, если птички занимаются своими делами и не обращают внимания на дождь и сырость, то Вы верно определили облака и запросто предскажете с большой вероятностью, что дождь надолго.

Из слоистых облаков, это такой серый, плотный слой по всему небу, 10 баллов, дождь не идет. В сущности, слоистые облака могут перерасти в слоисто-дождевые облака или слоисто-кучевые, но сами дождь не обещают. Разве. Что зимой, из слоистых облаков может выпасть редкий снег.

Если же в облаках много просветов, облачность 7-8 баллов, и сами облака в виде множества крупных лепешек, то эти облака называются слоисто-кучевыми. Слоисто-кучевые облака могут переродиться или трансформироваться в другие облака, но сами на погоду практически не влияют. Следовательно, на ближайшую пару, тройку часов погода не изменится.

На нижнем ярусе зарождаются еще облака вертикального развития, это кучевые и кучево-дождевые.

Кучевые облака бывают трех видов:

    * кучевые плоские (это когда высота облака меньше его ширины.
    * кучевые средние (высота равна ширине)
    * и кучевые мощные (высота облака намного больше ширины). 

Все кучевые облака это облака хорошей погоды. Лежа на пляже, интересно смотреть как из крохотного кучевого плоского облачка постепенно вырастает колонна кучевого мощного облака. Внутри такого облака развивается мощный смерч. Смерч не виден снаружи, но сила этого смерча гигантская и если позволяют некоторые условия, то кучевое мощное облако перерастает в кучево-дождевое облако.

Нижняя сторона такого облака чернеет, а верхняя граница облака выходит, чуть ли не за пределы атмосферы и блестит на солнце так, что смотреть больно. Верхняя часть кучево-дождевого облака может быть блестящей и гладкой, такое облако называют кучево-дождевое лысое или с легкими облачными наростами во все стороны, это кучево-дождевое волосатое облако.

Из кучево-дождевых облаков выпадают ливневые осадки, часто с громом и молнией. Иногда кучево-дождевые облака так разрастаются, что начинают покрывать все небо. Над сушей размеры таких гигантских кучево-дождевых облаков хоть и значительны, но по сравнению с кучево-дождевыми облаками над морем выглядят как карлики. Над морем, точнее над тропическими районами океанов такие облачка уже природная катастрофа и там это явление называется тайфуном.

Тайфунам как известно присваивается имя собственное и беды, которые может принести тайфун, широко известны. А ведь все начиналось с обычного безобидного облачка над каким-то коралловым островом.

Кучево-дождевое облако над землей тоже может причинить неприятности. Например, побить градом сельскохозяйственный посевы. Град может быть большой величины. Известны случаи, когда градины были размером с куриное яйцо. Таким градом может и стекла в окнах побить, и шифер на крышах пробить, и облицовку легковых машин испортить.

Но в целом, ливневые дожди из кучево-дождевых облаков непродолжительны. Хотя интенсивны и обильны. Именно про такие дожди говорят прошли полосой или гремело, гремело, сверкало. сверкало и ни капли дождя не выпало. Птички под такими дождями мочиться не любят и сидят в укрытиях.

Средний ярус облаков делится на высокослоистые и высококучевые. Нижняя граница облаков на высоте выше одного километра. В отличие от облаков нижнего яруса высококучевые немного мельче и изящнее по размерам, а высокослоистые облака обычно полупросвечивающие свет солнца. Из высокослоистых облаков может выпадать зимой ну очень редкий снег, отдельными, красивыми и мелкими снежинками. Облака среднего яруса признак устойчивой погоды на ближайшее время.

Верхний ярус состоит из перистых, перисто-кучевых и перисто-слоистых облаков. Перистые облака в виде тонких и нежных перепутанных нитей. Перисто-кучевые облака напоминают каракулевый мех. Крохотные и красивые завитки. Перистые и перисто-кучевые облака плохую и дождливую погоду не обещают. Но сопровождают иногда кучево-дождевые облака.

Перисто-слоистые облака наоборот могут предшествовать перед высокослоистыми и в итоге, слоисто-дождевыми. Перисто-слоистые облака полупрозрачны и образуют вокруг Солнца или Луны круговое Гало (нимб). Солнце надо закрыть рукой, чтоб увидеть галло и заодно защитить свои глаза.

Надеюсь теперь вы точно предскажете какая погода будет на ближайшие два часа?

Правильный ответ: «А черт его знает.»

----------

